# New Jersey rehab code



## Inspector Grump (Jun 4, 2008)

heel600 said:


> Just took a class on the rehab code (NJ only).
> 
> If an existing kitchen has only 1 recerpticle, and I TOTALLY gut the kitchen, move the cabinets, and that recept isn't even on the counter, I don't have to add any more outlets!!!
> 
> ...


Very foolish CODE


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

Inspector Grump said:


> Very foolish CODE


I was told that is was introduced to allow people to 'repair' a place, without bringing it up to code.

I can upgrade a service, and if the panel was in a crawl space, it can stay in a crawl space.

How much more would it cost a homeowner to put j-box the wires, and put the panel somewhere allowed by the code?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

heel600 said:


> I was told that is was introduced to allow people to 'repair' a place, without bringing it up to code.
> 
> I can upgrade a service, and if the panel was in a crawl space, it can stay in a crawl space.
> 
> How much more would it cost a homeowner to put j-box the wires, and put the panel somewhere allowed by the code?


 
I guess they had good intentions, but like other things that a governing body comes up with that have good intentions they usually suck ass.


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

One of the problems I see that it will be near impossible to compete with cheapo "git er done" contractors in a situation as this. I would have a very hard time just doing the minimum required. A homeowner may ok an upgrade but a slumlord would not. Just my thoughts on the deal.


----------



## jeremyB (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi , I'm new to this site and from the UK so what I say is coming from our regs not yours. Please dont be offended in any way. For a new kitchen install we must allow for 6-10 outlets each at 230V 13A and that doesn't take into account under unit points for washing machines etc. Some disparity I feel


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

That may be in the rehab code but let us know how you make out when you do a "rehab" job and get it inspected.
I replaced someones service cable,not the meter,just the cable and the inspector made be put in 2 ground rods.
Everytime I upgrade a service thats say in a closet I have to move it.
Everytime i have tried to go the rehad route the inspectors always shot it down.
IMHO I wouldn't even try it unless bring the place up to code is impossible.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

robnj772 said:


> That may be in the rehab code but let us know how you make out when you do a "rehab" job and get it inspected.
> I replaced someones service cable,not the meter,just the cable and the inspector made be put in 2 ground rods.
> Everytime I upgrade a service thats say in a closet I have to move it.
> Everytime i have tried to go the rehad route the inspectors always shot it down.
> IMHO I wouldn't even try it unless bring the place up to code is impossible.


That EXACT scenerio came up (service cable and ground rod) and Susan Borek said that ABSOLUTELY 2 rods were NOT required.

You fail, call the state (susan). She'll write a letter. Call for a re-inspect, and if you fail again, call Ken Verbos, and he'll get 'r dunn.

Don't let inspectors push you around.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

old thread


Can anyone direct me to this rehab code.I know it exist but I don't know where. I failed for #6 cu to the water pipe on a 200 amp upgrade and I don't want to destroy this ladies house to replace it.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

http://www.nj.gov/dca/divisions/codes/codreg/pdf_regs/njac_5_23_6.pdf


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Thats to benifit the homeowner. They dont want people to be surprised or forced to spend more money than they intended or want to. If you got by with no outlet in the bath than it should be up to you if you want to upgrade it. I think its fair. I personally have two dedidcated outlets in my two baths and my wife never ever blow dries her hair in their....


----------

